# Insect bite?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It actually looks more like a hot spot to me.


----------



## PhuFighter (Jun 22, 2009)

is that what a hotspot looks like? I never knew.. ok. so what does that mean? Should I be concerned?


----------



## PhuFighter (Jun 22, 2009)

I just read the following on them: "Also known as acute moist dermatitis, pyotraumatic dermatitis, moist eczema or “summer sores,” hot spots are raised, red, wet and oozing wounds on the skin’s surface that are often self-inflicted by a licking or chewing dog. They can appear and spread very rapidly, and some will persist for months. Often the fur around a frequently-licked area will have a pinkish tinge caused by the saliva. Sometimes the hot spot can have a foul smell. There is usually hair loss at the site, but occasionally the wound can be hidden in the fur, and the dog’s relentless licking or chewing is the only tip-off."

This doesn't appear to be entirely the case: It wasn't a raised red spot, but merely a hard bump. And some of it occurs on spots on his snout that he can't possibly reach with his tongue.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks like it hurts. Good that you are taking him to the vet to be sure.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I would think hotspot too except for your description of them looking like bumps before it was opened up to be the raw and bloody way it looks in the picture. Does it appear to be itching him at all? Is his snout otherwise swollen besides the little bumps on the top? When Sam got stung on his snout by something, his whole snout was swollen up in addition to seeing little bumps.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

From your description, I thought bug bite, but from the picture, HOT SPOT! Vet, either way. Benedryl works very nicely for bug bites (Casey reacts big time, and I do the tabs and the cream). Good luck! This summer around here, hot spots in Goldens are rampant! We've managed to dodge the bullet so far.


----------



## PhuFighter (Jun 22, 2009)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> From your description, I thought bug bite, but from the picture, HOT SPOT! Vet, either way. Benedryl works very nicely for bug bites (Casey reacts big time, and I do the tabs and the cream). Good luck! This summer around here, hot spots in Goldens are rampant! We've managed to dodge the bullet so far.


Yeah, i don't think it is a hotspot - there are other bumps on there, and only a few have burst. I looked at the ones that haven't, and they aren't red or anything at all. I have seen him with mosquito bites on his snout and this looks similar, but there are just so many of them!! And I searched the rest of his body and I don't see anything else on him at all - just the tip of his snout.


----------



## PhuFighter (Jun 22, 2009)

ok. Just got back from the vet: diagnosis is multiple bug bites, perhaps he stuck his snout into an ant hill or something at the park. He got a cortisone shot, and prednisone and baytril for the next 10 days. 

The vet also noticed a cataract forming in his left eye - and is getting checked for diabetes now


----------

